# Billing for medial branch nerve block and lidocaine



## aseneth (Oct 4, 2018)

HELP!! We have a provider who is requesting to bill Medial Branch Nerve Block 64490 and Lidocaine injection J3490.  Can the Lidocaine be billed separately?


----------



## dwaldman (Oct 4, 2018)

You can submit the claim and see the adjustment codes provide. You didn't mention the setting the procedure is being performed.


----------



## jeri2792 (Oct 7, 2018)

*medical nerve block and lidocaine*

Yes they are billed seperately


----------



## CodingKing (Oct 8, 2018)

No the RVU for 64490 includes it. It would be unbundling to bill for it separately. There is a reason there is only a HCPCS code for infusion lodocaine and not injectable lodocaine


----------

